
FUSE for macOS: Why a popular open-source library became closed source (2019) - noworriesnate
https://www.theregister.com/2019/12/16/fuse_macos_closed_source/
======
raxxorrax
Sad, but fully understandable.

> I hope we see more of this in the future: developers realising that the work
> they do has value and that they're not required to spend their lives giving
> it away for free

[I hope we see more of this] - Really? mac users... they are just really
special...

I think open source developers know that fully well. What is new is perhaps
the expectations leveled against them if their project becomes popular.

There might be some idealism in open source software, but it certainly brings
results. If it doesn't fit your expectations, you can improve it yourself.
Leveling expectations towards developers would be rude though.

There are practices in software that don't have value. Software signing and
notarization for example hasn't provided anything in my opinion aside from
"security®" and some gate keeping.

